# should i keep my s14?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Okay I bought my 95 240sx (non SE) with 157000 and the KA with around 45000. Upon buying i've had to replace several seals and recently a clutch and flywheel. Now i'm up to a distibuter and window motor needing install... I also need struts really bad.... It now has 188000 miles

Idk what to do, my parents want me to sell but i'm torn, its muy first car, I love it so much but idk what to do... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that the type of things you run into when buying an older car. they're gonna need to have things replaced since they're over 10 years old. i've had my share of buying and replacing parts. yes it does suck, but at least i get to keep a car i love driving.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> that the type of things you run into when buying an older car. they're gonna need to have things replaced since they're over 10 years old. i've had my share of buying and replacing parts. yes it does suck, but at least i get to keep a car i love driving.


the car is always gonna have problems. even brand new cars from the factory have problems. we just chaged a motor in a lincoln ls that only had 15 thousand miles in it. and the ls motor is a jaguar engine. any car is prone to breakage. its just part of the maintenance of your car. u should thank god you dont have a car with high maint cost. i got a 2008 f250 super duty diesel and i spend 70 dollars for oil and filter. and thats at my employee cost. that maint at the ford dealer cost 140 bucks just for an oil change. fuel filters cost 50 each (theres 2 of them) and you gotta change it evey 35k. so your lucky. and and dont forget 100 bucks to fill up the tank.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Holy crap trmn8r!!! Wow so i guess everyone is saying to just stick with it?!?!?!


----------

